# For Those Who Have Asked (Diffuser Info)



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2009)

Okay, I am not a draftsman so bare with the drawing.
A few folks have asked about the homemade diffuser.
I've put together a somewhat crude attempt to instruct those who would like to make one.
You can go to Michael's or most any craft or hobby shop and get the supplies.

1 sheet of White fun foam
1 sheet of black fun foam
1 small bottle of fun foam glue
1 small pk. of heavy duty adhesive backed velcro 3/4" wide.

All this can be had for about $6.00.

Glue the white and black fun foam sheets together.
Use the measurements in the drawing and draw out your shape.
Now, cut it out with a pair of good scissors.
Attach the velcro to make a strap around the bottom and
cut a few small squares for the bend at the slices.
(Sorry, I drew the slices angled up, they need to be cut slightly angled down)

It does not have to be perfect.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Mel (May 6, 2009)

Not only are you a sure 'nuff photographer, you're crafty, too!

So does that like concentrate your flash to an area or something?


----------



## leo (May 6, 2009)

real fine tutorial 

I added it to our Sticky


----------



## rip18 (May 6, 2009)

Good deal!  A LOT cheaper than something from Gary Fong!  (And I've seen it work in action too!)


----------



## Browtine (May 6, 2009)

I have something like that but I paid much more for it. It was around $25-$30. It's made by LumiQuest. This is an excellent idea and way cheaper! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 6, 2009)

man i am glad you posted this !!! i promised sylvan i would send a pic of mine but i fell down on the job !!!! i have used mine so much i just bought the supplies to make a new one!!!!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 6, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> man i am glad you posted this !!! i promised sylvan i would send a pic of mine but i fell down on the job !!!! i have used mine so much i just bought the supplies to make a new one!!!!



Yeah, Sylvan and danmc are the ones I put this together for.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Hoss (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial, DRB.  Might have to try that out.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (May 7, 2009)

I've gotta say... After shooting some with my LumiQuest today, I think the one you made would be even better. It definitely looks larger, which would soften the shadows that much more. I think I'll be going to Michael's for some fun foam soon! Thanks again for the "how-to".


----------



## DRB1313 (May 8, 2009)

Browtine,  It works good with the sto-fen cap style diffuser on as well.


----------



## Browtine (May 8, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> Browtine,  It works good with the sto-fen cap style diffuser on as well.



Hmmm... Got a couple of them bad boys gathering dust somewhere in the closet as well. Saw them day before yesterday while I was lookin' for my Pocket Bouncer. Time to go diggin' again! 

At one time I had a 1D and "L" glass. Sold it all and downgraded at one point to fund a motorcycle and riding gear. Wish I had kept my top notch photo gear now. I really, REALLY miss my 1D and "L" glass... 

I still run across bits like the Pocket Bouncer and such occasionally. Wish I'd find a nice "L" lens that I overlooked when I sold my kit!   I think my favorite out of all the good glass I had at that time was my EF 28-70 2.8L. I think it has been replaced by the 24-70L now. Would love to get one of those, but my hobby budget ain't what it used to be.


----------



## DRB1313 (May 8, 2009)

That's funny, I just sold a whole heap of stuff to fund a motorcycle.
I sure am enjoying it. I did not have to sell any of my camera stuff though.
I have the 24-70 2.8L and the 70-200 2.8L, love them both.
Keep diggin, maybe you will find that "L" glass.


----------



## Sylvan (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting the info DRB.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 11, 2009)

My first L glass is on it's way now. 

A used 70-200 2.8 L . Non-IS.  

Will use the Canon for a while and then decide whether to sell the Sigma 70-200 that have been using. 

Have been doing mostly sports photography for local college team (primarily football) with it. Don't get paid with anything except experience, but it's been a lot of fun. 

Gotta say, when my pictures ain't up to par, it's generally the guy pushing the button and not the equipment. 

Still, been wanting one of them white lenses - and it's scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Sure looking forward to taking a few.

DRB, that's a great idea on the diffuser. Gonna run by the store tomorrow and pick up the makings. Thanks!


----------



## quinn (May 11, 2009)

Maybe a dumb question but what does it do?How does it affect the picture?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 11, 2009)

quinn said:


> Maybe a dumb question but what does it do?How does it affect the picture?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffuser_(optics)


----------



## quinn (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information.I keep telling my wife"I can't help it Woody's is like school always learning."


----------



## Browtine (May 12, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> My first L glass is on it's way now.
> 
> A used 70-200 2.8 L . Non-IS.
> 
> ...



Never shot with the non-IS 70-200, but I had the IS version and LOVED it. Image quality, it was the best longer range zoom I've ever shot with. I used my 100-400 IS more often for more focal length, but the 70-200 made better out of camera images. Sharpness, detail, and contrast, especially mid-tone contrast, was amazing!

I hope you love yours as much as I liked mine.


----------



## jasonyoung (May 12, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> My first L glass is on it's way now.
> 
> A used 70-200 2.8 L . Non-IS.
> 
> ...




dude you are going to use a HUGE difference! you will be selling that sigma in no time! I promise you that!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 12, 2009)

Bubba_1122 said:


> My first L glass is on it's way now.
> 
> A used 70-200 2.8 L . Non-IS.
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 70-200 "L".  It's already been said, You're going to love it, so
figure out your selling price for the Sigma.


----------

